# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework >  مدل های شخصی سازی وب (Personalized web)

## feature

باسلام.

برخی        از متخصصین اینترنت بر این باور هستند که نسل بعدی وب که به نام وب 3 شناخته می شود، جست وجو، دستیابی و مرور اطلاعات مورد        نیاز شما را بسیار آسان تر و سریع تر می سازند.

برای آنکه یک مثال        ملموس در این زمینه آورده باشیم، در وب 3 شما ممکن        است خواسته خود را در قالب یک جمله پیچیده جست و جو کنید، مثلا: <من قصد دارم یک فیلم کمدی در سینما ببینم و بعد هم شام        را در یک رستوران چینی صرف کنم، انتخاب های من کدام        هستند؟>

وب 3 تمام تلاش خود را می کند تا جست وجویی کامل و        منطبق با شرایط شما انجام داده و به سرعت نتیجه را در اختیار شما قرار        دهد.

اما این تمام ماجرا نیست، چراکه بسیاری        از این کارشناسان معتقد هستند که وب 3 به مثابه یک دستیار        شخصی کاملاحرفه ای عمل خواهد کرد، وقتی شما مشغول جست        وجو هستید، مرورگر اینترنت شما رفته رفته می        آموزد که شما به چه موضوعاتی علاقه مند        هستید، هر چقدر مرورگر به سلایق و علائق شما پی ببرد، کم کم شما برای        جست وجوی موضوع مورد نظرتان نیاز کمتری به تشریح و        توضیح خواهید داشت، حتی ممکن است شما بخواهید از مرورگر خود بپرسید که        <برای ناهار کجا باید بروم؟> این کافی        است تا مرورگر برحسب ذائقه، درآمد و موقعیت جغرافیایی شما لیست رستوران های        مطلوب را برای شما به نمایش بگذارد.

بر پایه این فناوری مدل کردن        رفتار کاربران (شخصی سازی رفتار )امری ضروری می باشد. اما این مدل سازی        پیچیدگی ها و دشواری های خاص خود را دارد. اما به هر حال، هدف اصلی کسانی که در این زمینه فعالیت می کنند این است که        با مدل کردن بخشی از رفتار کاربران ، خلاصه هایی با کیفیت بیشتر نسبت به        خلاصه هایی که بدون در نظر گرفتن دانش کاربر تولید می شد ایجاد نمایند. به        عنوان مثال ، بنا برتحقیقات صورت گرفته در سال 2003 ، چناچه بتوانیم با        استفاده از شخصی سازی مناسب زمانی کاربران برای جستجو در موتور جستجوی گوگل        صرف می کنند را تنها 1 درصد کاهش دهیم ، بیشتر        از 187000 انسان-ساعت که معادل 21        سال است صرفه جویی خواهد شد. در همین راستا فعالیت های زیادی برای مدل        کردن رفتار کاربران صورت گرفته که به صورت کلی می توان        آنها را به چهار دسته زیر تقسیم بندی نمود : 

• مدل کردن بر اساس تاریخچه پرس و جو های        کاربر
• مدل کردن بر اساس داده های کلیک        
• مدل کردن بر اساس زمان توجه کاربران        
• مدل کردن براساس سایر عکس العمل های ضمنی        که از کاربران گرفته می شود

اکثر روش های شخصی سازی مبتنی بر        کاربر را می توان در یکی از این چهار دسته کلی اشاره شده قرار داد.        

--------------------------«««««««««««»»»»»»»»»»------------------------

*این        مقدمه کوتاهی بود برای سوالی که داشتم و این سوال اینه که آیا کسی تو این بخش        کار نکرده(شخصی سازی وب) و مقاله قابل توجهی در        یکی از 4 زمینه گفته شده نداره که به صورت عملی پیاده سازی شده باشه و یا حتی به صورت پژوهشی مورد برسی قرار گرفته باشه .*

----------

